# help to choose a jointer - 3 options



## pocamil (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello to all, 

I am finally buying my new machines and need some help in order to decide between 3 models from grizzly:

1. G0586 8" Jointer w/2 HP Motor
2. G0452Z 6" X 46" Jointer w/ Spiral Cutterhead
3. G0604X 6" Parallelogram Jointer

all of them have the same price but I can't decide which one is the best.

thanks for help!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

The extra width on that 8" model will be mighty handy if you need to flatten anything over 6" - so it depends on what you plan to be building. I have a 6" Griz G0452 and like it a lot, but sometimes I wish I had a bit more capacity for wider stock. 

I have a basement shop, though, and didn't want to try to get a jointer that heavy down there, plus it's extra length would have caused space problems. But if you have the space for the 8" and the weight isn't a factor, I'd go with the big dawg.

Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This one*

1. G0586 8" Jointer w/2 HP Motor :thumbsup:
I have it and like it. It is long and heavy...but that's a good thing in a jointer. I had to enlarge the table holes to get the pulleys to line up vertically...no big deal. Price was right too.  bill


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Having only used the 8" 586, cuz thats all I own, I cannot speak of the others. But that 586 is smooth and quiet and you will prolly appreciate the extra 2".


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a 6" jointer, albeit a bench top model, and while I rarely wish for extra length, I often wish for extra width... I'd go with the 8" model if I could...


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Definetly 8" model. You will love it. 

I have a Grizzly 8" parallelogram jointer, and it is probably the finest machine in my shop. I use the extra width all the time. I was going to get the 6" model, but everytime I use my big 8", I am super happy I went with the larger capacity.


----------



## pocamil (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks everyone, I will get the 8" model!


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Colt W. Knight said:


> Definetly 8" model. You will love it.
> 
> I have a Grizzly 8" parallelogram jointer, and it is probably the finest machine in my shop. I use the extra width all the time. I was going to get the 6" model, but everytime I use my big 8", I am super happy I went with the larger capacity.


Colt, can you explain the difference between the parallelogram and standard jointers? What are the advantages or disadvantages?


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

johnv51 said:


> Colt, can you explain the difference between the parallelogram and standard jointers? What are the advantages or disadvantages?


 
Traditional jointer are built using a wedge/dovetail construction. A common problem with traditional jointers is that the infeed and outfeed tables can go out of alignment/not parrallel or coplanar when they are adjusted for depth. This problem is fixed by shimming the dovetail/wedge system. 

A parallelogram jointer has a system of cams that prevents the tables from becoming nonparallel as you adjust the depth. Here is a crude drawing. imagine the outfeed table and base as one set of parallel lines and the cams as another. As you adjust the table the up, the cams swing up, staying parallel. Or swing down when you want the table to go down. Always staying parallel. Theoretically, if the cams have not slop or wear, the tables should always be parallel giving you one less thing to worry about when maintaining a jointer. 












While the traditional jointers work just as well, I prefer the newer technology and additional features of the Parallelogram jointer I bought compared to the traditional wedge/dovetail machine.


----------

